

How to use CrashFeed in Jelastic - MarinaSprava
http://blog.jelastic.com/2012/08/02/how-to-use-crashfeed-in-jelastic/

======
DSotnikov
Nice to see crash report tools like CrashFeed integrated into PaaS!

